

Facebook Testing new Timeline Design - derpenxyne
http://thenextweb.com/facebook/2012/10/31/facebook-confirms-it-is-testing-new-timeline-design-with-just-one-column-for-posts/

======
Randgalt
You can get this behavior now by using Social Fixer: <http://socialfixer.com/>

~~~
derpenxyne
True - I'm sure many people would appreciate being given the option by default
by Facebook though.

